# Unofficial Edmonton Open 2013?



## Musicalboy2 (Apr 30, 2013)

Given that I know at least 15 people in the Edmonton area that know how to solve a cube (although some of them are still sup-1 minute) and would likely have an interest in attending a competition, I think it is now within the realm of tangible possibility to have a competition here. This would likely take place in the summer (at least after exams are over). Is anyone here in the forums interested in attending?

---------------------------

**Edit: The unofficial competition will be held on August 25, from 12:00 to 5:00, at the Grandview Heights Community Hall (attached to the school) in Edmonton.
12603–63 Avenue
*

The site is now live! http://albertacubers.com/

Please check the site for events, registration, fees, etc.

Related facebook group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/241038089359602/
A group for cubers in Alberta, for organizational and communication purposes. The event is posted there.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to Alberta in the last week of August for a wedding. It's a bit of a drive from Calgary to Edmonton, judging by Google Maps, but there's a nice possibility that I could make it. I'd participate in any event except 6x6, 7x7, clock, feet, and 4x4/5x5 BLD.


----------



## Poke2000 (Apr 30, 2013)

_'ll definately go. And, there's way more than 15 people in Edmonton that could solve a cube._


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 1, 2013)

I know there are more, but I'm just mentioning a lower bound of number of people that fit the criteria that 1) can solve a cube, 2) would probably be interested in attending a competition, 3) that I actually KNOW...
I'm just hoping word spreads, I guess.

I was thinking possibly the weekend of August 24/25 (one or the other, not both), but I haven't really asked anyone yet. (I'll contact a WCA delegate as I get a better idea of the date)


----------



## DJHenjin (May 1, 2013)

I can solve a cube, I get times of around 1 minute, but... I do have something I can offer to the event. I am a DJ, and I also Rent out sound equipment. I can provide sound equipment and Microphones for the event. I also am interested in trying my hand at competition as well.

DJHenjin


----------



## Erzz (May 26, 2013)

Alright I've learned the specifics of the trip I'm taking - I'll be in Calgary from August 24th to September 1st, and the wedding is the last day of August. So, August 25th would be the best for me, probably wouldn't be able to make it any of the other weekend days.


----------



## Axident (Aug 5, 2013)

I am new to cubing but I would love to go just to meet other cubers in Edmonton.


----------

